#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Pessoal do Rio de Janeiro

## slackmaster

Amigos,


Tem gente do Rio de Janeiro - RJ aqui???

----------


## Hud-RJ

Fala !!! Sou de Cabo Frio !!!!!

----------


## slackmaster

> Fala !!! Sou de Cabo Frio !!!!!


Fala!

Prazer em te conhecer! Mas, eu tô procurando gente mais específica do *Rio de Janeiro*-RJ.

Me adiciona ao seu Messager!

É bom conhecer mais e mais usuários!

----------


## mceiras

*Eu gosto de viver perigosamente ! Moro no Rio*

Bairro Flamengo !  :Big Grin:  


abraços!

Marcelo Eiras

[/b]

----------


## gmlinux

Mais perigoso é Belo Horizonte: Cuidado com o trem ai, tropecei num trem e torci o pé...
Imagina você caminhar em um lugar cheio de trem, é muito perigoso, uai.

----------


## mceiras

Isso por que você nunca viu tunel fechado por traficantes, dezenas de traçantes de metralhadoras e fuzil. Carros correndo dos tiros na contramão. É a visão do inferno. E olha que eu moro na zona sul, a parte nobre da cidade.

E o L(m)ula manda tropas para cuidar da guerra civil no Haiti. :@: 

 :Help:

----------


## lvta0909

opa,
tambem sou do rj, botafogo
msn disponivel no perfil

[]s

----------


## birinix

eu tbm, carioca's.
méier.

falows.

----------


## unix_all

Eu tbm sou do rio de Janeiro moro na zona rural hehe
campo grande - RJ

;]

gostaria de ver um encontro para trocar idéias sobre linux, mulheres tbm huehue

----------


## Jim

Pro pessoal que andou exaltado, nao queremos trancar o tópico, ok?

----------


## snake

:Frown: 6) 

aE sou de Belford Roxo!

[email protected]

----------


## ComF

olá pessoal tb sou do RJ Itaborai mas trabalho em Niteroi.
gostaria tb ter contato com outros usuarios linux
ah mas sou Iniciante.  :Big Grin:  

se puderem me adicionem ao messenger para trocar ideias

----------


## jow

naum so do rio mas gostaria de saber se a alguma necssidade ow duvidas pra tirar!

----------


## mtec

O convite ainda tah de pé?? Ou já aconteceu??

mtec :|

----------


## KALAMAT

Sou de Bangu.

Abraços!

----------


## lucho

oi, como vai tudo mundo? o convite ainda tem vida?
Eu estou aqui no Rio, no bairro de Flamengo. 
Uso Debian Etch, que é nota 10  :Big Grin:

----------


## _N3o_

zona norte marcando um 10!  :Big Grin: 

uso debian sarge!

----------


## _N3o_

povo!

quantos trabalham com linux aqui no rio? tem pouquíssimas vagas aqui.. a prefeitura e estado dizem que estão migrando! mas concurso que é bom num abre.. :S

----------


## balisteri

RJ Gavea, Mikrotik na veia....................RSRSRSR

----------

